# Does iron fallout removers actually work? Poll



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I don't think they do!

I've tried a good wheel cleaner on one wheel and then used a fallout remover and it stayed clear - not purple.


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech (Aug 16, 2015)

In a nut shell yes. 

If the fallout remover is formulated in the correct manner they can be the most effective way to remove bonded ferrous contamination.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

autoglanz said:


> In a nut shell yes.
> 
> If the fallout remover is formulated in the correct manner they can be the most effective way to remove bonded ferrous contamination.


But surely a bog standard wheel cleaner cant remove bonded iron particles?


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech (Aug 16, 2015)

No a standard wheel cleaner will not remove bonded contamination. This is exactly the reason why we use fallout removers.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

autoglanz said:


> No a standard wheel cleaner will not remove bonded contamination. This is exactly the reason why we use fallout removers.


I tried a fallout remover on my new BMW wheels - one turned purple: not cleaned with a normal wheel cleaner pre fallout remover

AND

One wheel pre-cleaned with wheel cleaner which did not turn purple after application.

I have just repeated the process on my wife's Leon with the same results.

This is the reason why I feel they are not worth getting.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if an acidic cleaner could remove some ,bonded iron ,if allowed some dwell time. Do iron removers work ? yes
But are you also asking if they are needed? if your wheel cleaner seems to remove them? 
What is your wheel cleaner?
The 476 I had on my wheels had worn off, and cleaning with shampoo was leaving iron deposits behind. I use iron fallout cleaners atm to remove this and they do a great job.
Also what is your iron remover product?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Depends if you use a good one or one that's just made to turn purple on contact with air


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech (Aug 16, 2015)

My replies look a little pointless now as you have edited the OP. 

However, they do work. 

If your testing this subject on a brand new vehicle then you probably won't get much of a reaction if the surface is pre cleaned due to there not being much in the way of bonded contamination precent.

Mild alkaline wheel cleaners will struggle to remove bonded contamination, although some may remove a large amount they will have little effect on etch iron particles.

Acidic based wheel cleaners will have a good effect on the contamination but they may well strip any coating precent in the process.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I wouldn't use wheel cleaner on my paintwork. They definitely work on my wife's white car where you can see the rust spots and the fallout remover goes purple and the rust spot is gone afterwards. No idea if they have an effect after wheel cleaner as I tend to use fallout remover on my wheels before a dedicated wheel cleaner as that would be a last resort if the wheels are really bad.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if an acidic cleaner could remove some ,bonded iron ,if allowed some dwell time. Do iron removers work ? yes
> But are you also asking if they are needed? if your wheel cleaner seems to remove them?
> What is your wheel cleaner?
> The 476 I had on my wheels had worn off, and cleaning with shampoo was leaving iron deposits behind. I use iron fallout cleaners atm to remove this and they do a great job.
> Also what is your iron remover product?


Smart wheel and G101 both achieved the same results at low dilution levels.
Wolfs deironiser.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

scottk said:


> I wouldn't use wheel cleaner on my paintwork. They definitely work on my wife's white car where you can see the rust spots and the fallout remover goes purple and the rust spot is gone afterwards. No idea if they have an effect after wheel cleaner as I tend to use fallout remover on my wheels before a dedicated wheel cleaner as that would be a last resort if the wheels are really bad.


Would you try what I did next time and see how you get on.

Regards

Richard


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Short answer is yes, look at the top right hand picture, that is the reaction on a clean wheel:thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

autoglanz said:


> My replies look a little pointless now as you have edited the OP.
> 
> However, they do work.
> 
> ...


My OP edit was before your replies so not sure what your point is.
I won't be buying iron removers in the future.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I remember seeing this, and if there was any doubt you'll be sold after it!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=360396&highlight=skoda


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech (Aug 16, 2015)

My point is my answer now seems a little pointless as to how the edit is now worded. 

I either replied before your edit or was in the middle of typing a reply.

Iron fallout removers work, simple as that. You may not see much of a reaction on a new wheel after a good pre clean because there could possibly not be much in the way of bonded ferrous contamination precent. 

These products work in a way that they dissolve (react) with rusty iron, non rusty iron (fallout/brake dust) does not cause the chemical reaction, thus it does not bleed. So on a new wheel that may not have much in the way of embedded ferrous contamination that will be left on the surface after a good pre wash it simply will not bleed. 

Try again in maybe 3 months and you will no doubt see a reaction. This is of course if your using a good quality reactive iron fallout remover.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

They have there place like all products. 

If the build up is light or the wheels are wheel protected a good generic wheel will remove the worst of the contamination. Thats why I would only use a fallout remover every few months. 

Last few washes I've noticed my rear left wheel is picking up a lot of contamination that won't wash off the a general wheel cleaner and my wheels were coated almost a year ago with gtechniq C5. But of investigation today has shown a sticky caliper and the pad and disc significantly worn compared to the other side. Re washed them with a strong dilution of shampoo, then a wheel cleaner, then ironX and the bleeding was quite severe but the wheels looking much better for it.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

yes fallout removers work, if you have a good one like car chem revolt or bilt hamber auto wheel. i dont use them at every wash though as my wheels are sealed and the fallout remover would probably remove the sealant also its not needed, they just come clean with snow foam or pre wash and my small spoke back wheel woolie to the degree of how clean i like them lol probably not as clean as using wheel shampoo and a mitt and im sure if i did spay revolt on them then it would change color lol just use revolt every time i re seal the wheels like every 5/6 months


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Fall out removers do work,but some wheel cleaners have iron sequestrant's in them but these don't turn purple .
So you can clean your wheel ,then apply fallout remover and therefore get no colour Change and the impression that they don't work.
I know this as I have formulated both types of product.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

They most definitely do. Just need to ensure you leave it on long enough


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

In my limited experience the results after applying speak for themselves, they work.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fethead said:


> I don't think they do!
> 
> I've tried a good wheel cleaner on one wheel and then used a fallout remover and it stayed clear - not purple.


Similar to this...also clayed a front wing on my Saab 93 applied fallout remover and did noting but the door had spots of reaction. Going to prove that a clay bar still removes the contamination (AutoGlyn Claybar for Ref).


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

autoglanz said:


> My point is my answer now seems a little pointless as to how the edit is now worded.
> 
> I either replied before your edit or was in the middle of typing a reply.
> 
> ...


Tried it today on my wife's Leon and the wheels were bad - very dirty and pitted. Cleaned with normal smart wheels and then no reaction from Wolf's deironiser. This is why I feel it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

For me absolutely YES, I've used them ever since I got in to detailing and the difference is stark, the paintwork always feels much smoother after application.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Similar to this...also clayed a front wing on my Saab 93 applied fallout remover and did noting but the door had spots of reaction. Going to prove that a clay bar still removes the contamination (AutoGlyn Claybar for Ref).


Valid point, but surely it is better to remove bonded iron by dissolving it rather than using the abrasive nature of clay to remove it?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Valid point, but surely it is better to remove bonded iron by dissolving it rather than using the abrasive nature of clay to remove it?


Yeah but is it really that safe to use fallout removers they contain some nasty ingredients.

Is claying that bad in the scheme of things I would only clay if I was decontaminating before machine polishing which in itself is going to be way more abrasive.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah but is it really that safe to use fallout removers they contain some nasty ingredients.
> 
> Is claying that bad in the scheme of things I would only clay if I was decontaminating before machine polishing which in itself is going to be way more abrasive.


Most bleeding fallout removers are based around thioglycolates which are the active ingredients in perm salts. Not "safe" in that most chemicals can cause damage if used incorrectly, but there are much worse chemicals often used in detailing. Taking sensible precautions such as gloves and eye protection reduces the risk to very low levels.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

fethead said:


> Would you try what I did next time and see how you get on.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Richard


Yes sure but it probably won't be until March. Through the winter I just wash occasionally then give them a good clean when I swap from winters to summers.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

I've only ever used one and it was AngelWax revelation.

Basically I got a call to do a car covered in fall out, sprayed it on waited blasted off and I thought hmmmmmm....... this isn't working, tried it again and still it did very very little. I had to fully clay the car to remove it all.

Very disappointed, haven't tried any others as I presume they will all have the same effect, but I may be wrong

Looked good but gave bad results


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Do they work? Yes

Are they the only way to remove bonded iron deposits? No 

They have their place, but if you have other products that are doing the job then they aren't that usefull 

Personally I only use it when doing a full decontamination before machining, anything extra I can get off the paint before the machine touches it is a bonus, even if it's just what another cleaner or whatever missed


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Work for me every time. A game changer in the detailing industry!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wolfs is a terrible fall out remover in my testing of it. Worst I have tried actually that done absolutely nothing.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Im sure Wolf's De-ironizer is crap. 

Last time I saw someone use it they had barely any reaction. It could just be that it doesn't bleed very well and is in fact, doing its job correctly.

Acids will remove iron contamination - things like Autosmart Fallout remover are based on it.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

How does everyone rate Angel Wax revelation?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kickasskev said:


> How does everyone rate Angel Wax revelation?


I find it excellent, I read your first post and although you was working on a highly contaminated car obviously it wasn't contaminated with iron.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

For me yes they do work. 
I still belive clay would do the same job but it just speeds things up so much. I still clay after but it make the stage of a Deataling a lot easier. 
The fact they bleed is very satisfying too, my wheels are sealed with c5 and have only been washed with shampoo for nearly a year now and my fallout remover does not bleed on them which is a great way to prove the coating is still working. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Just found a photo of the car I done, it was a while back, it wasn't tar but from looking at it if it were all iron it probably would of ran more red than this.
So you might be right!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

fethead said:


> I don't think they do!
> 
> I've tried a good wheel cleaner on one wheel and then used a fallout remover and it stayed clear - not purple.


So what you are saying is your wheel cleaner did the job just fine. And they will. :thumb:

People get so caught up in bleeding, it's ridiculous!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> So what you are saying is your wheel cleaner did the job just fine. And they will. :thumb:
> 
> People get so caught up in bleeding, it's ridiculous!


You could almost say its Bleeding ridiculous?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> So what you are saying is your wheel cleaner did the job just fine. And they will. :thumb:
> 
> People get so caught up in bleeding, it's ridiculous!


A strong acid based wheel cleaner like KKD devils juice will remove iron spots but it's also a lot more harsh on the wheel itself compared to a fall out remover. I would only use an acidic wheel cleaner if there is some seriously tough iron particles on the wheel that a single fall out/agitation does not remove.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Kickasskev said:


> Just found a photo of the car I done, it was a while back, it wasn't tar but from looking at it if it were all iron it probably would of ran more red than this.
> So you might be right!


You sure that wasn't artillery fungus spores? Revelation does bleed pretty well and if it wasn't tar then its most likely spores.


----------

